# Any Tax/Customs Professionals who managed to get a CSV?



## Simbarashe (Oct 10, 2018)

Hi all,

I would like to know if there are any professionals in Tax or Customs that have managed to get critical skills visas? If so, please let me know which board you registered with and how you went about it. I have a degree in tax and diploma in customs and just over 3 years of years. 

Any experience and advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Zims_Finest (May 14, 2018)

Simbarashe said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I would like to know if there are any professionals in Tax or Customs that have managed to get critical skills visas? If so, please let me know which board you registered with and how you went about it. I have a degree in tax and diploma in customs and just over 3 years of years.
> 
> Any experience and advice would be greatly appreciated!


I know someone working for a tax company i'll ask them then i'll inbox you.


----------

